# triton router



## wil141 (Feb 14, 2007)

i have a problem with my triton 21/4hp seems the worm gear for the hight adjustment has falled again .they are made of plastic and strip out the grove's in them,this is the third one. i had a tel# for triton in the u.s. but it's no longer good.does anyone have a number for the new owners.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Steve. Some one will have it. hopefully. With that many problems, they should make it out of metal!


----------



## Barry the Builder (Dec 19, 2008)

The Chinese company GMC that owned Triton went bankrupt I heard, but perhaps that wasn't true or maybe someone else bought it from GMC?


----------



## kjtaylor (Feb 4, 2009)

I have stripped my first worm gear and am waiting for a replacement from the company that now has the right to sell Trition in N. America. The number I have called is 800 624 2027, but they don't have replacements yet.

Did you take the spring out when using in the table? This step was left out of the instruction book. 

Good Luck

Kevin


----------



## wil141 (Feb 14, 2007)

thanks Kevin for the tel# like i said in my thread this my third one.they keep sending new ones along with instructions on how to change it out.yea i did take out the spring.i think it a bad design,being made out of plastic.the groves strip out real easy.you would think it would make it of metal i will do research for my next router . any suggestions will be welcome i do like the above table adjustment.


----------



## Twill57 (Jun 8, 2009)

When you get a replacement, you could have a machine shop make a metal one for you. Not sure what that would cost, but may be cheaper than a new router.


----------



## wil141 (Feb 14, 2007)

thanks for the suggestion tom,i'll check to see what the price would be.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

they are great door stops


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Come on Bj, you're talking about the router that I love, but for table use only. Considering the almost zero number of complaints that I've head about broken gears, I can understand an occasional one breaking, but three, doesn't that sound like there is an underlying fault.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Router Forums - View Single Post - Triton Router & Router Raizer

Router Forums - View Single Post - Triton Router & Router Raizer

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/15923-triton-router-router-raizer.html

=========



harrysin said:


> Come on Bj, you're talking about the router that I love, but for table use only. Considering the almost zero number of complaints that I've head about broken gears, I can understand an occasional one breaking, but three, doesn't that sound like there is an underlying fault.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

The only complaints I'd seen on here seemed to be for the smaller one. Since Scott-Campbell hasn't picked up the baton, I'm left wondering as to his motives for saying what he did, as he also mentioned problems with the bigger one that no-one else has.
There seem to be enough people with the big one on here that are happy with them.
Wasn't yours the smaller one, Bob?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

Yep,,the 2 1/4HP one 
I do love routers BUT this one is real nightmare ,but it's just my 2 sents 

I tried using for a plunge router then in the router table now it's in the box so I can give it to someone I don't like   

The same company makes the GMC routers,one more dud..
to go along with the Triton  and a give away router  49.95 sale price..

=========


----------



## bob156235 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Trton Dudd?*

Gotta go along with Peter on this one, bobj13. All the complaints I've seen too have been with its smaller sibling (Why use less than a 3+ hp in a table anyway?). I use a 2 hp (Ryobi) for hand-held ops. I bought the 3-1/4 hp Triton strickly for table use, and after much research, too. 

Just finished a new router table for it, Saturday. No doors, drawers or back yet, but those'll hafta wait til after its baptism. My daughter (Long Island) sent me a pic of a cabinet/occasional table that retails for $495 (with no finish). She thought I could build a look-a-like for less, and she's right - better made, too!. Just started milling componets last night. It costs around $150 (including high-end drawer slides) and shipping cross-country (WA to NY) will be another $150. It's a small raised panel cabinet - 30" w x 18" D x 30" h. The 3-1/2" panel raising bit I'll be spinning will test the new Triton, all-be-it knotty pine. Time will tell! I'll keep ya's all informed.

enjoying the posts....
Bob


----------



## kjtaylor (Feb 4, 2009)

Steve,
Before the Triton rep told me about removing the inner spring, I suspected that the wood chips which had accumulated on the worm and mating gear was the reason it stripped. I have plugged the holes that allow the dust to enter the housing and will remove the spring when I get the new gear. Hopefully it will last a while, I really like the features Triton offers.

Kevin


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bj, neither you or Scott have specified the reason for the disparaging remarks and reason for the alleged 25% return rate. If it was GMC being discussed, then I could understand such a ridiculous return rate, in spite of me being happy with their tools, 18 months into the 2 year warranty on a cordless drill, the two batteries failed to hold a charge for long so I lodged a claim via their web site and within a few days a courier collected the batteries and a few days after that another courier delivered a complete new drill, complete with 2 batteries and all accessories. How could they possibly have stayed in business with a system like that. I heard that tradesmen were using GMC tools on building sites and returning them under warranty each time they wore out!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

wil141 said:


> i have a problem with my Triton 21/4hp seems the worm gear for the height adjustment has failed again .they are made of plastic and strip out the grove's in them,this is the third one. i had a tel# for triton in the u.s. but it's no longer good.does anyone have a number for the new owners.


Hi Steve,

From all the forums I have accessed, both in the US and Australia, this problem with the worm gear seems to be the main problem.

BUT, only with a very few routers , not 25% as suggested but not proven.

Are you using the quick adjusting knob to raise the the router to slightly above the height required and then using the micro adjuster to lower to the required height? this seems to be the preferred method.

Any disgruntled owner can post a rant that makes anything appear a widespread and general problem.

Triton would not have built such a reputation if they had a 25% return rate.

I am sorry that you have had 3 go bad.

James


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Yep,,the 2 1/4HP one
> I do love routers BUT this one is real nightmare ,but it's just my 2 sents
> ...


Sorry, BJ, but could you please advise exactly what is causing this problem with your Triton Router.

Is it the worm gear as per this thread, or does yours have another problem.

James


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi James

The gear box is OK I think, it's just the whole thing,,it's like driving a Ford or a Chev..you like one or the other ,,for me it was, to many things wrong , I'm a router man and have so many and the Triton was not my cup of tea 

It seem like the steering wheel was on the wrong side thing for me...I'm sure many will like it in the UK and in AU ...




==========



jw2170 said:


> Sorry, BJ, but could you please advise exactly what is causing this problem with your Triton Router.
> 
> Is it the worm gear as per this thread, or does yours have another problem.
> 
> James


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi James
> 
> The gear box is OK I think, it's just the whole thing,,it's like driving a Ford or a Chev..you like one or the other ,,for me it was, to many things wrong , I'm a router man and have so many and the Triton was not my cup of tea
> 
> ...


Thanks BJ, it does help to have an understanding of the problem you have been citing.


Re:_It seem like the steering wheel was on the wrong side thing for me_.

I heard in the local news this morning that Tonga are switching this week to driving on the left side of the road. Today is a public holiday, with no alcohol sold, so they don't get confused.......LOL

Tonga is making this change so that all the Tongans living in Australia and New Zealand can send cheap second hand cars back home.

With the way the US auto industry is going, maybe you should consider the same -     (and our speedos are already in metric....

James


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi James

I wish we could go back to real horse power in the states, park all the dam cars in the junks yards and then we don't need speedos  clean up maybe but it would be nice  it would tell Ford and GM and others where to put it..and the bail out on top of that...  I think we just put the grand kids behind the 8 ball..for along time...

But it's like switching over total to the Metric system it will just not happen in my life time in states 


===============


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I have a sneaky feeling that if someone offered to exchange Bob's present car for a Rolls Royce, he would tell the man to get stuffed! I base this on his assessment of the Triton router when used in the table. I need hardly remind members of my own opinion of the Triton router which is exactly 180* removed from Bj's, but as the man himself will no doubt say, "to each his own" and when all is said and done, I can't really argue with that. (as much as I'd like to).


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Apologies to Tonga*



jw2170 said:


> Thanks BJ, it does help to have an understanding of the problem you have been citing.
> 
> 
> Re:_It seem like the steering wheel was on the wrong side thing for me_.
> ...


My apologies to any Tongans in the audience - it was Samoa that switched over.

BTY the thread seems to have lost a couple of posts????

James


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"With the way the US auto industry is going, maybe you should consider the same"

That was my immediate thought James when the news broke but I didn't want to raise Bj's blood pressure.


----------

